# Wotofo FARIS (RDTA & RDA)



## Eugene van Eeden (2/10/18)

I got excited when is saw the Wotofo Profile RDA, but the FARIS is pure genius imo.

It is an RDTA & RDA 2-in-1 Tank with 24mm postless build deck that supports both single and dual coil configurations and it is squonkable.

Have a look maybe it ticks some boxes for you.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------

